# avena sativa, anyone else use it?



## pincrusher (Mar 31, 2005)

i recently started using this product for sexual enhancement issues and believe me when i tell ya it gets me worked up pretty damn good. 
i remember reading an article in MD magazine about varius natural products you can take that will help free up shbg so your injected test will work better, and this was one of the products they suggested.
i get so damn horney during the day when i take this that it sometimes just drives me nutz.  its a cheap product, 30 capsule bottle at 500mg strength only cost $6 and they had a buy one get one 1/2 off so for $9 i got a months supply.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like it would be worth checking out even if only for the SHBG issue.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 31, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Looks like it would be worth checking out even if only for the SHBG issue.


im trying to find the magazine issue that talked about it to share with everyone but havent located the article yet. will post it as soon as i find it.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 31, 2005)

found a good article on this product that talks about its ability to free up bound testosterone:




Source:
A member of the grass family native to Scotland, there are some twenty five varieties of the oat plants, Avena sativa is the species that is used in herbal supplements. The seeds mature in the late summer and early fall. Once the seeds are harvested, the straw from the plant can be cut up and brewed as special teas. The husks surrounding the seeds are used for cereal such as oat bran. 

Traditional uses:
Avena sativa is Latin for wild oat, Some believe the idiom "sowing your wild oats" is based on the observation that stallions given wild oat experienced greater sex drives. Historically, Avena sativa was prescribed as a traditional botanical medicine for the treatment of disorders of the liver, kidney and joints. The herb was also used as a tonic to help control the nerves, depression and as a natural aphrodisiac and strength enhancer for both and women.

Clinical studies: 
Modern studies at the Institute for Advanced Study of Human Sexuality have shown that Avena sativa helps improve libido dramatically. They have shown that Avena sativa exerts its action by freeing up testosterone. Bound testosterone is not as effective as free testosterone in promoting sexual desire. Free testosterone also increases stamina and promotes muscle growth. The study also showed that both males and females have reported positive results including better stamina and an overall feeling of well being.

Additional clinical studies have shown that Avena sativa is also important in the lowering of cholesterol and assisting individuals in their efforts to quit smoking; The Cholesterol Lowering Effects of Oats (The Lancet, August 10 1973 pg-303), Pharmacotherapy with Avena Sativa - a Double Blind Study., Int J Clin Pharmacol Biopharm. 1976 Oct;14(3):214-6, Schmidt K, Geckeler K,

Modern day uses:
Today, Avena sativa is prescribed for the following:

Libido enhancer for increased sexual drive in both men and women 
Decrease in the cholesterol levels, hence a reduction in the risk for cardiovascular disease. 
Recognized as a natural anti-depressant and a mild sedative 
Used as calming effect it can relieve tension, insomnia, anxiety, nerve pain and chronic fatigue. 
Antioxidant properties 
Precautions and/or adverse effects: 
Individuals with preexisting medical conditions should consult with their physician particularly if they are taking prescription or over-the-counter-medications or supplements. Women who are pregnant or breast feeding and children should also consult with there physician prior to taking any new supplements. More specifically, there have been very few reports of any side effects associate Avena sativa at the time of this writing. However, individuals with a history of celiac spru or and allergies associated with oats or grains should not use the herb.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 31, 2005)

almost like an OTC proviron


----------



## Nomad (Mar 31, 2005)

Pin

between the Test & this stuff does the ol lady walk funny...lol...seriously I tried a product that had a blend/not sure of the dosing/mg but I didn't feel much...will have to bump up the dosage & try again...so this is not for PCT??

Nmd


----------



## tee (Mar 31, 2005)

I used it and honestly didnt notice anything. I didnt have any blood level tests done though.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 31, 2005)

```
I used it and honestly didnt notice anything. I didnt have any blood level tests done though.
```
I THINK IT ONLY WORKS ON MEN TEE


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 31, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> almost like an OTC proviron


this is pretty much how i would describe it after a week of usage.
all i can say is that i tried it for a week and my sex drive was crazy. i dont think my dick was soft the whole week and this was after bangin the wife 2-3 times per day and spankin it another 2-3 times each day while she was at work. took it at the recommended dosage of 2 tabs per day at 500mg each.  stopped it this week cause my pecker was sore and i couldnt deal with it and needed a break.  i know i was using a pretty high dosage of test prop/cyp blend so that may have helped but i would have to say that this stuff worked for me


----------



## tee (Apr 1, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> this is pretty much how i would describe it after a week of usage.
> all i can say is that i tried it for a week and my sex drive was crazy. i dont think my dick was soft the whole week and this was after bangin the wife 2-3 times per day and spankin it another 2-3 times each day while she was at work. took it at the recommended dosage of 2 tabs per day at 500mg each.  stopped it this week cause my pecker was sore and i couldnt deal with it and needed a break.  i know i was using a pretty high dosage of test prop/cyp blend so that may have helped but i would have to say that this stuff worked for me


Maybe I got some shitty generic kind.  l'll have to try it again.


----------



## tee (Apr 1, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> ```
> I used it and honestly didnt notice anything. I didnt have any blood level tests done though.
> ```
> I THINK IT ONLY WORKS ON MEN TEE



Bite my BIG weenie


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 1, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Maybe I got some shitty generic kind.  l'll have to try it again.


i used the vitamin world brand because that was the only one they had.


----------

